# Anthrillien Morningchild - Autarch of Yme-Loc



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Recently finished this autarch conversion for my burgeoning Yme-Loc warhost.


















C+C welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

That's really nice + rep


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------

